# 13x7 TRIPLE GOLD ROADSTAR 72 SPOKE



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

up for sale, made in USA straight out of the 90's triple gold (nipple hub spinner) authentic 72 spoke roadstar knock offs. complete with 15 hole adapters, working locks, complete package. i have a few accessories that can go with the wheels. these wheels are a 9.9 out of a 10. the only reason they arent 10 is because they are used, and used cant equal 10 in my book. no curbs, no rust, no faded gold. no leaks. these are not your average triple gold chinas. these are usa made, and were made back when quality meant something. 

asking 1500 SHIPPED *with 3 prong gold spinners*


add 250 and i will throw in a set of gold 2 prong spinners that were NOS when i bought them and are still a 9.9 out of 10.

add 200 and i will include tires. witha good 90% life left.

i also have an assortment of eagles in different colors to match your car. not hurting to sell, but it gona be a while before i do another car with gold so they have been in the garage for a few months.. 832 228 0230 txt, call, or pm. thanks


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Wish I had the cash very nice set of wheels!!!!


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

SIMPLY THE BEST FUCK THA REST:biggrin:
GREAT PRICE!!!
GOOD LUCK ON YOUR SALE DR.WOOD


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

plenty of eagle chips to choose from...











*FORGOT TO MENTION*

I ALSO HAVE A MATCHING 5TH WHEEL FOR THE SET, THAT IS CUT FOR A BUMPERKIT. WITH A MATCHING GOLD 2 PRONG, AND A MATCHING GOLD 3 PRONG THAT IS ALSO FOR SALE. THE WHEEL CAN ALSO BE RE-DISHED AND USE AGAIN AS AN ACTUAL WHEEL IF U DONT HAVE A BUMPER KIT.


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

Sell me my NOS's back


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

Nice wheels very nice


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ABRAXASS said:


> Sell me my NOS's back


maybe one day....they are still in boxes...=)


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

edelmiro13 said:


> Nice wheels very nice


what up =)


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

trade for farm equipment, or hay bailer?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

or caddle prod?


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

lone star said:


> what up =)


Not much whats good I take it the big body is gone.....them pumps up for sale I see?


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

lone star said:


> up for sale, made in USA straight out of the 90's triple gold (nipple hub spinner) authentic 72 spoke roadstar knock offs. complete with 15 hole adapters, working locks, complete package. i have a few accessories that can go with the wheels. these wheels are a 9.9 out of a 10. the only reason they arent 10 is because they are used, and used cant equal 10 in my book. no curbs, no rust, no faded gold. no leaks. these are not your average triple gold chinas. these are usa made, and were made back when quality meant something.
> 
> asking 1500 SHIPPED *with 3 prong gold spinners*
> 
> ...


are these lockn kos?


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

lone star said:


> up for sale, made in USA straight out of the 90's triple gold (nipple hub spinner) authentic 72 spoke roadstar knock offs. complete with 15 hole adapters, working locks, complete package. i have a few accessories that can go with the wheels. these wheels are a 9.9 out of a 10. the only reason they arent 10 is because they are used, and used cant equal 10 in my book. no curbs, no rust, no faded gold. no leaks. these are not your average triple gold chinas. these are usa made, and were made back when quality meant something.
> 
> asking 1500 SHIPPED *with 3 prong gold spinners*
> 
> ...


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

Oh shit.......top quality right thur


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> are these lockn kos?


yes they are locking. the spinners are decoration. the locks are under the spinners. similar to the zenithseries 2 design...


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

bad ass wheels bro.. very very tempting....


----------



## AzRoadMonster (Feb 15, 2012)

Thoes mofo are nice!!!


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

can you run skirts with them bitches ?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

AzRoadMonster said:


> Thoes mofo are nice!!!


QTF....if i was into gold i would scoop them up


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

MAKIN MONEY said:


> can you run skirts with them bitches ?


nope ...there about 3/8 less off set then chinas ( stick out a bit farther ) .... wont work with skirts or on big bodys .....perefect for impala (noskirts ) g-bodys , s10 and full size pickups , some rwd fords and chryslers


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

cheese is right, im not gonna sit here and lie to you to sell the wheels. they wont clear skirts unless u have a modified rear end, no **** they wont fit big bodies, ive already tried it, u can probably hack away to make them fit.

one thing i was going to do to put them on my lac was.

gbody rear end on the lac, bolts right in, drill out the lower trailing arm holes to fit the big body bolts, and use adjustable upper arms and u can run them on a big body. (its about a 200 dollar modification)


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

also that 5th wheel was NOS. brand new, and yes i cut that bitch in half to fit in my bumper kit. but like i said, it can be redished thru WWK very easily. or if u have a ride with a kit, u got the matching 5th .....how many cars out there have 5 stars, like a hotel, ya heard me


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

lone star said:


> also that 5th wheel was NOS. brand new, and yes i cut that bitch in half to fit in my bumper kit. but like i said, it can be redished thru WWK very easily. or if u have a ride with a kit, u got the matching 5th .....how many cars out there have 5 stars, like a hotel, ya heard me


*****...lol


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

lone star said:


> up for sale, made in USA straight out of the 90's triple gold (nipple hub spinner) authentic 72 spoke roadstar knock offs. complete with 15 hole adapters, working locks, complete package. i have a few accessories that can go with the wheels. these wheels are a 9.9 out of a 10. the only reason they arent 10 is because they are used, and used cant equal 10 in my book. no curbs, no rust, no faded gold. no leaks. these are not your average triple gold chinas. these are usa made, and were made back when quality meant something.
> 
> asking 1500 SHIPPED *with 3 prong gold spinners*
> 
> ...


:shocked:THATS ALOT OF GOLD KOS IN THAT BOTTOM PIC HOLDING OUT OR WHAT BRO????


----------



## Sanchos mustache (Jan 8, 2012)

tas bien pendejo wey. chale, 1500 for some wheels that came out in 1995 when i was in pelican bay, no mames​


----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

sup


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

que onda LS
ready for mine??


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ttt


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

TTT


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

couple pics taken tonight...



















matching 5th wheel....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

lone star said:


>


any of the locks? sweet rims:thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

they come with locks yes.


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

lone star said:


> they come with locks yes.


lol


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

nice wheels lonestar.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ttt


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ttt


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ttt


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

deal pending


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Nice wheels! :thumbsup:


----------



## calitos62 (Jun 26, 2010)

lone star said:


> deal pending


Damn...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

SOLD,GONE


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

lone star said:


> SOLD,GONE


:run:


----------



## TxChivo72 (Jan 19, 2006)

Thanks lone


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:ninja:


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

Bad ass rims bro.


----------



## badass81cutty (Mar 10, 2012)

how much for a set of the gold spinners ????


----------

